# MK6 RCD-510 Display Change???



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Someone in the MK6 forum posted a picture of a different color scheme on the RCD-510 head unit and asked a great question... can we make a VAG change to this:








versus the stock look of the silver buttons????
If so.... how?


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

U talking about this?
Log on to the NAVI, go to long code and follow picture 
http://www.my-gti.com/wp-conte...4.jpg


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Spacewalker)*

I don't remember seeing this option when looking through the different modules on the VAG-Com. I'm wondering if that is for NAV equipped vehicles only.


----------



## aenea (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: MK6 RCD-510 Display Change??? (TREGinginCO)*

That screen shot also has FM and Sirius channels mixed in on the presets. I think it's a photoshop of the nav screen on a RCD-510


----------



## Hartge330Ci (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: MK6 RCD-510 Display Change??? (aenea)*

I'm not finding this on my RCD 510 either.


----------



## dhambrick (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: MK6 RCD-510 Display Change??? (aenea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aenea* »_That screen shot also has FM and Sirius channels mixed in on the presets. I think it's a photoshop of the nav screen on a RCD-510

You can set the presets for FM, AM and Sirius all on the 1-6 presets (or any of them). I have them set up that way on mine.
This may not be a 'shop


----------



## Takuhari (Jul 10, 2008)

*Radio options?*

I also saw a picture of the same radio with the reverse cam...
It also wasn't the nav system... i will look for it and post it later^^
http://cameluk.co.cc/camera.htm
Just thought I'd add this

















here it is^^









I pulled it off a pdf file>_<


_Modified by Takuhari at 11:03 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## frizB (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: MK6 RCD-510 Display Change??? (aenea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aenea* »_That screen shot also has FM and Sirius channels mixed in on the presets. I think it's a photoshop of the nav screen on a RCD-510

Actually the EU non-nav radios (RCD510) come in that colour scheme as in the the pic shown in the initial post. Check any vid on youtube (search: RCD-510) and you'll see the number of EU version RCD-510 that come in the above colour scheme.
It's really a big question mark why VW won't allow changing the colour scheme to anything but the silver buttons on the NA version of this radio. I've driven my friends TDI at night and found those silver buttons super distracting (even when the backlighting was set to lowest setting). He too just ends up turning off the radio when driving at night because of the distraction - very frustrating. He's thinking of dumping the radio and getting an aftermarket unit instead - which is a shame considering the premium one pays for the thing up here in Canada.
Why wouldn't (can't) the VW/Blaupunkt/Siemens include a "night-mode" of some sort to change the button lighting config when the car lights are turned on?









Any way to get VW to offer some sort of software update? Or would any such "suggestions" fall on deaf ears?










_Modified by frizB at 5:40 PM 3-1-2010_


----------



## kimilein (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorta related question to the RCD510, didn't want to make a new thread since this is more of just a curious question than anything, is there any way to get the RCD510/RNS315 to display languages other than EN/ES/FR?


----------

